# B&B Autostyle. Seat Leon Cupra K1.



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Good Morning folks and thanks for taking a look at this write up.

Booked for a two day Enhancement the owner of this Leon contacted us after we carried out a Correction for one of his colleagues. Living in Belfast but not having a garage or overhead cover he brought the car to us for work to be carried out.

The new unit is nearing completion and hopefully B&B Autostyle move in at the end of September. Located in South Belfast it will be an ideal location,about two minutes away from the M1 or ten minutes away from the City center. I can't wait!!!



























































































So,here we are then. A Cupra K1 in reasonable condition with an enthusiastic owner wanting to keep it in as best condition as possible. The car is a daily driver that sits outside 24/7 so an Enhancement with great durability is the target aimed for here.

Prepared for polishing with the usual procedure. De-greaser is Pure Finish,washed with Megs Hyper Wash,door shuts with APC,tyres and arches Megs De-greaser and Iron-X by CarPro.























































Drying duties were taken care of with the Black Baron and then clayed with Sonus Green,showing little in the way of contamination.

At the owner's request at this stage I removed the rear light housings. On the Leon the waterproofing bead that helps prevent clouding inside the lens sits in a recess but not out to the leading edge of the housing, allowing a few millimeters of gunk to build up.

Removed,cleaned and refitted. These will be machine polished later on.














































Parts of the Leon have been repainted recently and in fairness it's a rather good job with texture matching the original paintwork and not crazy depth readings. It's always nice to see a painter relying on technique to deliver a good finish and not simply spraying as much paint on as he can get to stick.










The original panels were polished with Megs yellow pads and Menzerna Intensive with the newly painted areas reacting better to 3M Ultrafine on a yellow 3M pad.

All refined with Menzerna on a blue 3M pad.






















































































































Once polished the Leon was wiped down with Pro Spray slow panel wipe.



















Nanolex Pro applied,buffed off and left to cure.










Nearing the end of this Detail then. Nanolex also applied to all exterior glass and light lenses, arches with Aerospace 303 and the Leon's plastic trims on the front bumper:










...the windscreen scuttle:



















..to leave a nice slick finish. It was a rainy evening on completion so the afters outside were taken very quickly as I didn't want the car wet when the customer arrived and not much time was left for drying down.



















So,to round up. A few more inside then.























































Thanks again. Comments or questions welcomed as always folks.

Regards,John.


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Great turn around mate :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice work John :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Cracking job mate :thumb:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Excellent work :thumb:


Brian


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Top job John

and good luck with the new unit :thumb:


----------



## Homer J 727 (Oct 6, 2009)

Great job the k1 is a real nice driving car. Good to see detailing is maybe taking off over here.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Such a nice car the K1! Excellent job :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Love that... looks great:thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Top work as always! 

:thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks very much folks,very kind.



Jody 4444 said:


> Great turn around mate :thumb:


Thanks Jody.



AaronGTi said:


> Very nice work John :thumb:


Cheers as always Aaron.



jlw41 said:


> Cracking job mate :thumb:


Thankyou.:thumb:



Bkjames said:


> Excellent work :thumb:
> 
> Thanks Brian.
> 
> ...


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

I do like these. Great work matey.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Beau Technique said:


> I do like these. Great work matey.


Thanks Scott,they are a cracking motor.:thumb:


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 11, 2011)

Lovely looking motor and a great detail mate looks blinging! If you was closer you could of done my K1 with simliar defects but iam miles away lol 

Just a quick question did you notice the boot had black soot stains on the paint work if so did they polish out? 
What did you use on polishing the rear lights? 

Thanks.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks Top Dog.

I didn't notice any soot deposits on the bodywork although the tail pipe was well 'suited up' mind you. Is yours mapped by any chance?

Tail lights were polished with Menzerna as I recall.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work John


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Brilliant!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work lad


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

North east Car Care said:


> Cracking work John


Thanks Shaun.:thumb:



Dave182 said:


> Brilliant!


Cheers Dave.



horned yo said:


> stunning work lad


As always,much appreciated chum.


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 11, 2011)

B&B Autostyle said:


> Thanks Top Dog.
> 
> I didn't notice any soot deposits on the bodywork although the tail pipe was well 'suited up' mind you. Is yours mapped by any chance?
> 
> Tail lights were polished with Menzerna as I recall.


Yea mines at stage 2, 350ish bhp. My boots stained with little black soot dots on the boot paint work was just wondering if you noticed any. Havent tried polishing them out yet tho.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

That's a heck of a map there mate!

Chris had a Golf mk4 with quiet a strong map on it and it used to suit up the rear bumper and like yours,spots on the tail gate. It was well layered with BOS and generally it washed off,usually after foaming with HyperWash. 

You shouldn't need to machine polish them off. Clay or if it needs it hand polishing should suffice.


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 11, 2011)

Yea the engines are very tunable, can get them to 380bhp ish with some simple mods on the standard turbo. 

They all do get soot deposits on the boot but more so when remapped. But couldnt understand why mine had little fait black soot spots even after it had been washed. Will try clay them and see what results i get


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Nice result on Leon, looks great.


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Excellent job mate!:thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Top Dog said:


> Yea the engines are very tunable, can get them to 380bhp ish with some simple mods on the standard turbo.
> They all do get soot deposits on the boot but more so when remapped. But couldnt understand why mine had little fait black soot spots even after it had been washed. Will try clay them and see what results i get


380 would be useful in a car of that size! I have just bought an A3 Turbo and most people who I have chatted to about it have told me to have it mapped due to the potential with the engine. Definitely give the clay the go but try layering wax around the area and see how it goes.



deni2 said:


> Nice result on Leon, looks great.


Thanks Deni.



Planet Admin said:


> Excellent job mate!:thumb:


Thanks Planet,much appreciated.


----------



## Puresilver (Dec 4, 2011)

Very thorough detail there. I Like how it's not all about the buffing.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there mate :thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Puresilver said:


> Very thorough detail there. I Like how it's not all about the buffing.


Thanks Puresilver. It's certainly not all about the machine work,even though that's where the majority of the time goes. I just thought it would be nice to move away from that aspect for a while.



DMH-01 said:


> Good job there mate :thumb:


Thanks DMH. Appreciated.


----------

